
React Native plus Code Push plus Bugsnag for pleasant bug fixing - lkoyote
https://blog.bugsnag.com/react-native-plus-code-push/
======
miguelrochefort
Poor timing...

~~~
loopj
Interestingly, Apple's move seems to squarely aim at Rollout.io and tools that
modify the "native" parts of the app rather than React Native/Code Push.

Microsoft addresses this in their FAQ [https://microsoft.github.io/code-
push/faq/index.html](https://microsoft.github.io/code-push/faq/index.html)

As far as we can tell, React Native apps using Code Push have not yet been
rejected by Apple, but it will be interesting to see what happens next!

